# Best Heavy Lift or Cargo Helicopter



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2008)

What is the best heavy lift or large cargo helicopter in service today?

My vote goes for the CH-53E Super Stallion. She is fast, maneuverable and carry one heck of a load. Coming in in 2nd for me is the Chinook (Shithook )

If I have forgotten an aircraft please let me know.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll stick with what I know the Chinook


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm with Adler here....

1: Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion 
2: Boeing CH-47 Chinook


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 26, 2008)

I am going with Adler and the SUper Stallion


----------



## Kurfürst (Jan 26, 2008)

Mil Mi-26 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At 50 tons, this thing weights almost as much a Tiger tank and could carry a Panzer IV... ie. 20 twons, twice what even the most recent Chinooks are capable of.. to 3 times the distance.







Soviet gigantomania...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 26, 2008)

Stand by for the CH-53K...


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

Well the Mil 6 and Mil 26 are very impressive Heavy lifters and can do great things in its own.

Adler if it comes to witch one can carry the most and at greater distance witch one would be the best?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2008)

Im not sure of the range of the Russian aircraft.

If I had to take a mixture of range, maneuverability and lift capability however I would take the CH-53E.

There are aircraft that can carry more and have a great range but I think the CH-53E has the combination of everything and the best attributes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

Adaptability is another important thing me think....for all attack, utility and heavies...


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the best helicopter is one that can operate anywhere in the world without being modified drastically.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2008)

CH-53 my friend...

Besides it can get anywhere in the world since it used off of Marine Amphib Assault Ships and it also has air to air refueling capability.


----------

